# TV presenter Kristian Digby has died



## Giles (Mar 1, 2010)

Just on BBC news:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/8544541.stm

Giles..


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 1, 2010)

*RIP Kristian Digby*

star of property programs popular with many.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 1, 2010)

Landlord btl solidarity - go fuck yourself


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 1, 2010)

**


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 1, 2010)

Holy shit he is a friend of mine . . . .


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2010)

I wonder if Jan Moir has got another story all ready to go.


----------



## Giles (Mar 1, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Landlord btl solidarity - go fuck yourself



Charming! 

I thought he was a TV presenter who did one of those "shall we or shan't we buy this house" sort of shows?

Giles..


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh fuck it's real. 

RIP Christian, what a way to find out.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 1, 2010)

merged


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 1, 2010)

editor said:


> I wonder if Jan Moir has got another story all ready to go.



My first thoughts.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 1, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh fuck it's real.
> 
> RIP Christian, what a way to find out.



How awful to find out like this.


----------



## Looby (Mar 1, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Landlord btl solidarity - go fuck yourself



Could you manage not being a total arsehole for once?


----------



## Looby (Mar 1, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh fuck it's real.
> 
> RIP Christian, what a way to find out.



Sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 1, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend.



He was a good chap. I feel really bad about the last time we spoke now.


----------



## ovaltina (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm really shocked and saddened by this. he did some filming with me about a year ago and was lovely despite me being very hung over and rank. Half an hour ago I was telling b f I wanted to do the Brighton equality walk because he was leading it, then I saw on the tv that he ha died. Don't  understand.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 1, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Could you manage not being a total arsehole for once?



Oi,. give me a chance, there were two threads that got merged. I'll happily pass on my condolences to those that knew him, i'll not hide his and his mates hand in the property boom - so take your pick. I don't care either way


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> He was a good chap. I feel really bad about the last time we spoke now.


I wouldn't beat yourself up too much about it. How well did you know him?

The reports are saying that the death is unexplained.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 1, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss


----------



## mozzy (Mar 1, 2010)

RIP


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 1, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Oi,. give me a chance, there were two threads that got merged. I'll happily pass on my condolences to those that knew him, i'll not hide his and his mates hand in the property boom - so take your pick. I don't care either way


Hang on, developing existing property to a higher standard contributes to a property bubble?


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 1, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Hang on, developing existing property to a higher standard contributes to a property bubble?



No, it devalues it


----------



## moomoo (Mar 1, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh fuck it's real.
> 
> RIP Christian, what a way to find out.





I'm really sad about this.  I used to watch his show when I was at home looking after my husband and my cleaner (and close friend) would always stop what she was doing to have a bit of a 'moment' over him. 

It's very sad.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 1, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> No, it devalues it


Either way, I'd stick to the economics of discounted beer at Costcutters if I were you.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 1, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Oi,. give me a chance, there were two threads that got merged. I'll happily pass on my condolences to those that knew him, i'll not hide his and his mates hand in the property boom - so take your pick. I don't care either way



Offering condolences to the grieving friends whilst simultaneously pissing on the dead man's grave. Impressive.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 1, 2010)

Who ?


----------



## citygirl (Mar 1, 2010)

moomoo said:


> *I'm really sad about this*.  I used to watch his show when I was at home looking after my husband and my cleaner (and close friend) would always stop what she was doing to have a bit of a 'moment' over him.
> 
> It's very sad.



Yes, me too. I thought he had really good screen presence


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 1, 2010)

editor said:


> I wouldn't beat yourself up too much about it. How well did you know him?.



We both started working in a new department at ITV at the same time (about 10 years or so ago now) sitting next to each other. He was a popular and hardworking lad. He really loved what he did and was definitely not just a pretty face, he could do all the other technical and arty shit better than almost everyone. He was a top cameraman, editor and director, always very creative (especially on the very very low budgets our department had to work with). The presenting was only a sideline at first.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 1, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> Offering condolences to the grieving friends whilst simultaneously pissing on the dead man's grave. Impressive.



Commenting on someone you don't know to get a dig in  +3


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 1, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Commenting on someone you don't know to get a dig in  +3



You're the one doing the digging.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 1, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> You're the one doing the digging.



Nope, wrong


----------



## scifisam (Mar 1, 2010)

Shame.  I'm sure I recognise him from one of my local gay bars - think he was in this circle of friends that venned up with my circle of friends. My sympathies to those who properly knew him.


----------



## Wookey (Mar 1, 2010)

I was a massive fan, I've just read this on the BBC. He made me laugh because he had that dry sense of humour that appeals to me, and it didn't hurt that he was very dapper and more than a bit gorgeous. About the same age as me, too, so that's fucking scary.

Proper 'OH NO!!' moment...


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 1, 2010)

Is he one of that Scottish duo?


----------



## Wookey (Mar 1, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Is he one of that Scottish duo?



No, he was posh English. Southerner.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks. Not who I was thinking of . .


----------



## wiskey (Mar 2, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh fuck it's real.
> 
> RIP Christian, what a way to find out.



Some years ago I went to visit a friend of mine who'd been working on Father Ted post production and I casually mentioned it was sad Dermot Morgan had died. She hadn't seen the news that day and was devastated, she'd only seen him the day before. I felt awful.

I quite liked Kristian, I hate house programmes though.


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 2, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> He was a good chap. I feel really bad about the last time we spoke now.



Sorry about your friend AS.







butchersapron said:


> Landlord btl solidarity - go fuck yourself



Meanwhile, this total fucking shitstain still breathes.


----------



## Phenol (Mar 2, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Landlord btl solidarity - go fuck yourself



Not often I feel compelled to post but you are quite a nasty bastard aren't you.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2010)

Very sad news  I really liked watching him, he had a good screen personality and seemed to care about what he did, I mean not just the property programmes but the presenting aspect. So young as well. RIP and thoughs go to his family


----------



## Louloubelle (Mar 2, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> We both started working in a new department at ITV at the same time (about 10 years or so ago now) sitting next to each other. He was a popular and hardworking lad. He really loved what he did and was definitely not just a pretty face, he could do all the other technical and arty shit better than almost everyone. He was a top cameraman, editor and director, always very creative (especially on the very very low budgets our department had to work with). The presenting was only a sideline at first.



Really sorry to hear about your friend.  He sounds like a lovely person and such a terrible waste of potential for someone talented to die so young.


----------



## Mitre10 (Mar 2, 2010)

editor said:


> I wonder if Jan Moir has got another story all ready to go.











RIP Kristian


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 2, 2010)

Mitre10 said:


> RIP Kristian



The Sun is already quoting a source and providing an explanation. You would hope there won't be a need or desire for additional columnist inches (designed to sell papers). They don't appear to remember the meaning of RIP..


----------



## Mitre10 (Mar 2, 2010)

That was a piss-take of Jan Moir courtesy of B3ta


----------



## citygirl (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...ter-may-have-died-in-sex-game-gone-wrong.html

So terribly desperately sad


----------



## Wookey (Mar 2, 2010)

citygirl said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...ter-may-have-died-in-sex-game-gone-wrong.html
> 
> So terribly desperately sad



It's a big waste. And such a silly reason to die.


----------



## citygirl (Mar 2, 2010)

Don't suppose he planned things to go wrong wookey , to do something like that surely you really need two people to be present, at least one for safety etc .. not nice


----------



## ramjamclub (Mar 2, 2010)

*Kristian Digby, the BBC presenter found dead at his home*

Kristian Digby, the BBC presenter found dead at his home, may have died as the result of a sex game that went wrong.  Daily Telegraph.

Seemed like a very nice lad. Such a pity. RIP.


----------



## Flashman (Mar 2, 2010)

If you're going to have an asphyxiwank the last thing you want is somebody else present tbh.

Anyway, sad news seemed a good sort.


----------



## pigtails (Mar 2, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> We both started working in a new department at ITV at the same time (about 10 years or so ago now) sitting next to each other. He was a popular and hardworking lad. He really loved what he did and was definitely not just a pretty face, he could do all the other technical and arty shit better than almost everyone. He was a top cameraman, editor and director, always very creative (especially on the very very low budgets our department had to work with). The presenting was only a sideline at first.



I'm so sorry for you and everyone else that knew him.

I liked him, very watchable and funny.
So young


----------

